# Hair stubble?



## shishomiru04 (Jan 31, 2007)

hello, i was wondering if any of you have this wierd hair stubble kinda like after you have shaved your head and waited a couple weeks, well it is growing up under my normal hair length and though it was wierd...its always been this way but the stubble doesn't grow any longer than it is....why is all that there if it doesn't grow more than a couple millimeters?.....my hair is super healthy and it doesn't break or have split ends...so it can't be hair that has broken off can it?...i do shed but hair thats from the root only...wierd huh?


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

Umm. i have something similar i just have these spots on my scalp, no matter what i do or dont do it just get any longer than an inch. its a pain in the ass to style my hair.but as long as its healthy i dont care.


----------



## shishomiru04 (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i have hair like that on the outer edges of my hairline, but i think just about everyone has the shorter hairs on the hairline.....i even have sideburns but feminine sideburns that don't grow any more than about a inch...and if i trim them or shave them i look like a dork lol


----------



## tfigueroa (Feb 1, 2007)

I tried that once i looked like alien, for about 3 months.lol. i sure wasnt laughin then. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 1, 2007)

Sometimes hormone changes can cause hair to break away or new hair to grow, regardless of how healthy your hair is.

Different occurences such as pregancy, a few weeks after having delivered a baby, breastfeed, menopause are all times women notice striking changes in hair loss and growth.

I suppose starting birth control - that affects hormones - might also affect hair growth/loss.


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 1, 2007)

I think i have that kinda thing too - after I went on steroids for Crohn's disease I noticed my hair 'beahviour' (lol!) totally changed - I never had those short hairs around my hairline or at the back of my neck but now I do and more body and face hair in general which was really annoying but I'm super-fair so it's not really a big deal, it's just I had like hardly any body/face hair before the steroids so I really noticed!

I also asked my hairdresser about it, lke round the front of my head now, to the sides of the top and above my ears I have hair that's shorter than the rest, and it's not just a few hairs it's like whole chunks! And also lots of short 'flyaway' hairs growing out the top of my head, and she said it was just growing hair - I remember someone on some thread said something about hair growing in cycles? Maybe that's it. Dont know! :kopfkratz: Pisses me off when I can't explain something about my body! Hope it's not annoying you too much :frown:

Is it growing on top of your head or like at the back of your neck when you lift up your hair? Maybe it's hormonal?


----------

